
I have an app idea - akent
http://shiftyemails.tumblr.com/post/26402272128/i-have-an-app-idea
======
pedalpete
Sorry Shifty, but this is the nature of business. All business, not just app
development. It's why sales people exist. Customers often need to be educated.
You had no idea how much a plane ticket cost until you took a flight. You had
no idea how much a Truffle cost until you were educated on it's use and went
out looking for it.

You've added nothing to the discussion here, rather than try to make those who
may be your future customers feel stupid.

